# Авиация > Однополчане >  Помогите найти

## Yastr

Может кто знает номер в/ч полка на МиГ-21БИС, который располагался в 80-х годах в ГДР в р-не г. Росток. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Redan

А Вам,зачем?

----------


## SVVAULSH

773 истребительный авиационный полк.Аэродром Дамгартен.

----------


## Yastr

Спасибо, думал не ответит никто. Там у меня служил друг Колмогорцев Юра, нач. Группы АВ, в 1986-86 году его не стало. Может кто знает, что с ним случилось? 
Его сын тоже ничего не знает и хочет разобратся во всем. Еще бы номер в.ч.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ... Еще бы номер в.ч.


773-й ИАП - в/ч 59579, позывной «Урожай»; был выведен на аэродром Андреаполь, где и прекратил свое существование

----------


## Yastr

Спасибо, BratPoRazumu, .

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> 773-й ИАП - в/ч 59579, позывной «Урожай»; был выведен на аэродром Андреаполь, где и прекратил свое существование


Андреапольский авиационный гарнизон переформирован в нынешнем году.
См. на этом сайте тему:
Реорганизация Андреапольского, Бежецкого и Хотиловского авиационных гарнизонов

----------


## bozman49

Войсковая часть полевая почта 59579. Знал Колмогорцева, он был в 3-й эскадрилье начальником группы обслуживания вооружения. Один раз вместе в семье Воронцовых отмечали день рождения или какой-то праздник. Потом я уехал в Москву, слышал, что его зарезала за столом собственная жена.

----------


## Fencer

НА ДАЛЬНЕМ ВОСТОКЕ СОЗДАЕТСЯ СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРНЕТ-РЕСУРС ДЛЯ УВЕКОВЕЧИВАНИЯ ПОГИБШИХ АВИАТОРОВ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2019/09/09/605127.html

----------

